# LG Fernseher zeigt kein Bild mehr



## OdlG (5. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

neulich Morgens wollte ich Fernsehen als ich mich vor einen schwarz bleibenden Fernseher setzte. Der LG Flatron LCD erhält weder ein Bildsignal vom Receiver, noch vom angeschlossenen HTPC, aber der Ton kommt bei beiden Geräten normal an. 

Wie es dazu kam, weiß keiner, aber da eine gewisse ältere Dame am Vorabend allein vorm Fernseher saß, ist anzunehmen, dass sie i.was gedrückt hat. Sie behauptet aber, dass sie nix gedrückt hat (typisch Frau?).

Sämtliche Kabel wurden neu angeschlossen, davor und danach die gesamte Fernbedienung durchgedrückt, ohne Erfolg.

Der Bildschirm bleibt ausgeschalten, nichts leuchtet, es ist beim Anschalten nur für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde ein graues Bild. Vielleicht liegt es an der Hintergrundbeleuchtung? Ich habe von sowas leider keine Ahnung...

Ich bitte um Hinweise, was beschädigt sein könnte und was eine Reparatur eines eventuellen Schadens kosten würde (obwohl am Folgetag bereits neuer FullHD-LCD und BluRay-Player geholt wurden )

Grüße
OdlG


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Januar 2010)

Ich würde den Fernseher einfach zur Garantie anmelden. Wenn du nichtmal mehr das Menü siehst (brauchst ja eig garnix anschließen!) dann bekommt er entweder keinen Strom, oder die Hintergrundbeleuchtung ist kaputt, dann siehst du einfach nix (würdest aber was hören!), oder irgendein Schaltkreis direkt auf der Platine ist defekt, auf jedenfall umtauschen lassen statt reparieren.


----------



## OdlG (5. Januar 2010)

Der Fernseher ist von 2006, somit dürfte nichts mehr mit Garantie am Start sein... Gibt es eigtl bei nem TV auch so ne Art Mainborad-Batterie, die sich resettet, wenn man ihn lange genug vom Netz lässt? Dann würde ich ihn nochmal zum Probieren anschließen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Fernseher auf einmal in einer Nacht einfach so kaputt geht.


----------



## Bruce112 (5. Januar 2010)

zeigt er wenigstens den menu einstellung von lcd 

also wenn man den netzteil stecker rauszieht ,und für paar minuten so lässt dann ressetet sich der lcd

geht in die Werkszustand .

müßte auch in handbuch stehen 


man kann das nur 3 mal machen wie ich das kenne 

und übrigens samsung und Lg haben sehr viele reklamationen ,
bei der 2006 +2007 jahre hergestellte Lcd
wenn man im medie markt +saturn +promarkt ,spazieren geht dann sieht man jede menge reparaturgeräte .

Welche model nummer ist das ?


----------



## OdlG (5. Januar 2010)

Man sieht GAR NICHTS auf dem Monitor.

Die Seriennummer hab ich schon gesucht, aber es steht nirgends eine oder eine Typbezeichnung. Ist ein silberner 32 Zoller glaube ich, also beim silber bin ich mir sicher 

dann probiere ich mal einen Neuanschluss!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. Januar 2010)

OdlG schrieb:


> Der Fernseher ist von 2006, somit dürfte nichts mehr mit Garantie am Start sein... Gibt es eigtl bei nem TV auch so ne Art Mainborad-Batterie, die sich resettet, wenn man ihn lange genug vom Netz lässt? Dann würde ich ihn nochmal zum Probieren anschließen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Fernseher auf einmal in einer Nacht einfach so kaputt geht.



Wie stellst du dir es sonst vor? Das du den Abend davor eine Meldung bekommst "Ich könnte diese Nacht nicht überstehen, rechnen sie mit einem Ausfall." ?


----------



## Bruce112 (5. Januar 2010)

bevor du den Lcd rausschmeißt mach den auf und schau mal ob der kalte lötstelle hatt + mach den lcd an ob sich was verändert +mach die hinteren abdeckung ab ,und schalte mal den lcd an 

vieleicht gibt es temparatur probleme 

+wackelkontakt kabel prüfen 

lötstellen schauen wenn da schwarze flecken sind nachbessern

kann sein aber auch nicht ,


----------



## OdlG (5. Januar 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Wie stellst du dir es sonst vor? Das du den Abend davor eine Meldung bekommst "Ich könnte diese Nacht nicht überstehen, rechnen sie mit einem Ausfall." ?



Nee Aber er war ja nicht mal an?! Wie kann ein Fernseher kaputt gehen, wenn er aus ist?! Das ist doch ne Frechheit, auch wenn mich das nicht weiterbringt xD



Bruce112 schrieb:


> bevor du den Lcd rausschmeißt mach den auf und schau mal ob der kalte lötstelle hatt + mach den lcd an ob sich was verändert +mach die hinteren abdeckung ab ,und schalte mal den lcd an
> 
> vieleicht gibt es temparatur probleme
> +wackelkontakt kabel prüfen
> ...



Alles klar, werd mal meinen Vati fragen, aber eigtl hat er mir den jetzt schon freigegeben, ich gucke mal.


----------



## Bruce112 (5. Januar 2010)

ich hab noch nie gehört das ein Lcd von ein tag bis zum nächsten tag kaputt geworden ist ,


wenn er schon sein geist aufgibt dann müßte er schon früher macken zeigen ,in der motto das er in den Lcd Himmel aufsteigt ,.

wenn der lcd unmittelbar neben heizung steht ist das schon schlecht ,


----------



## OdlG (5. Januar 2010)

Ich konnte es ja auch nicht glauben, aber so scheint es ja passiert zu sein. Er hing - wie der neue Fernseher - an einer Trockenbauwand, knapp 2m Abstand zu einer Heizung. Es war keine große Wärmequelle in der Nähe, außer 2 Kathoden links und rechts, die aber auch ca. 50cm Abstand haben. Macken hat er bis dahin noch NIE gehabt, deswegen war ich auch so schockiert. Eigentlich schade, weil der 1200€ gekostet hat, was ja ne Menge Geld ist (ja, ich weiß, dass es auch TVs für 3000€ gibt, aber die brauch man imo normalerweise so sehr, wie ein 1000€ Handy)


----------

